# Changing gear box oil on X-Trail



## chrischurchman (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi there, first time to this site. I think I need to change the gearbox oil on my 2005 Nissan X-Trail. Where abouts' is the drain plug and what is the best oil to use. The car has now done 84,000 miles.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Think you will find the info in the diy section. A how to is also to be found on the Australian X trail forum
AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: 4WD System & Transmission :: Replace Gearbox,Transfer Case and Rear Diff Oils. T30 5sp 2002 | Runboard
Good luck with it.


----------



## canopus252 (Sep 7, 2020)

How often should you change the gearbox oil for nissan x trail t32


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

canopus252 said:


> change the gearbox oil for nissan x trail t32


----------

